# Love is in the air



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

For someone who is t planning on breeding till mid November I'm sure getting quite a list of goats due dates lol. Diamonds here is a woman who knows what she wants and she wants mister! Second time I've had a doe break into him and no idea how they got in! Oh well, right now I just have my fingers cross this breeding works since she was very much in love with the other buck last year and had casual breeding a and ended up never giving me a kid


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Should be some good looking kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully it works out this time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!! And I sure hope it works out this time too. She went on a diet and got a nose shot just to be on the safe side


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful goats! I look forward to seeing pictures of their kids (fingers crossed).


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait to see those kids! Diamond's grand daughter is in my avatar.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't wait either! Or maybe if I pretend I don't care it will work out lol. But I'm pretty sure it was a selenium problem since I had another doe not breed (of course both my favorites) and had a lot of signs of needing selenium in the kids. But I was pretty in love with her doeling from my other buck and I think this guy is better so it's going to be a looooong wait lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!! The other doe I was just talking about, well she never even came into heat (that I saw) and tonight she's in heat, so diamonds date is over and not its time for Nosey Rosie


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I know it may be early but did they come back into heat or do you think they took?


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

Those are some pretty goats cant't wait!


----------

